# electricité statique



## macaml (12 Mars 2005)

salut à tous,

depuis quelque semaine mon PB est devenu (ou peut-être moi même),
un générateur électrique... de temps en temps je me récupère des décharges,
lorsque le l'ai laissé seul un petit temps (une punition?), en général c'est au
niveau du trackpad puisque c'est là que je pose mes doigts en premier.
et vous?


----------



## romaing34 (12 Mars 2005)

Perso j'ai remarqué quelquefois qu'en voulant sortir de mon bureau, après avoir bossé quelques heures sur mon ibook, je me prends une bonne décharge qui réveille en touchant la poignée de la porte.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2005)

Tu devrais lire ce sujet, j'y apporte également mon témoignage.

Lire aussi ce fil.


----------



## Sinkha (12 Mars 2005)

Même ci tu n'as pas ou une mauvaise terre, met un onduleur, il efface ce problème.


----------



## benout (12 Mars 2005)

Ca m'arrive aussi de temps en temps..ca doit venir de moi parceque ca me fait la même chose sur la porte de ma voiture...Par ailleurs mon alim a grillé aussi un jour ou je me suis pris une coup comme ça...de la à y voir un lien...


----------



## fredtravers (13 Mars 2005)

mes migires ayant des coup de foudre proche de la tétanisation avec leurs ziboucs power machin, j'ai fait une étude en double aveugle contre placébo, avec équations différentielle et relations de cosaéfé ...
bref, j'ai comparé ( éléctro tensiometre electronique de chez nec ) le potentiel éléctrique CC entre la terre et le surf d'une part , la queue de mon chat et mon piao à queue d'autre part, correlant tout cela avec l'aspect hyGROmétrique de l'air ambiant ...
bref, peu importe l'ivresse
mettez plus d'eau dans les saturateurs de vos radiateurs , augmentez le % d'H2O dans l'air ambiant, vous aurez beaucoup moins de décharges d'ions négatifs ...
voilà .
cqfd


----------



## macaml (14 Mars 2005)

ben merci, en fait il fallait juste prendre l'adapteur secteur avec prise
de terre (logique)   

un truc assez fun dans le même registre, c'est avec le câble ethernet. Décontracté,
je pose ma main droite (je suis gaucher) sur le câble ethernet branché, et là je
me dit que je devrais monté un peu le chauffage. Eh ben là je vous jure que ça
secoue  . Le pire c'est qu'au début j'ai pas réalisé, il m'a fallut 3 bonne décharges
pour comprendre. Du coup j'ai mis du ruban isolant sur la prise mâle et ça va mieux,
ouf!


----------

